# First rounds through Glock and some sight questions



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello all, I bought my first Glock, G19, several days ago. I had the shop install Trijicon 3 dot green on green night sights. Well, I just got back from the range today after running my first 250 rds through it. As expected, flawless, and I had a blast. I was having some trouble with shot placement though. I am not new to handguns, or plastic DAO ones for that matter, I have over 2000 rounds through my Kahr PM9. Now with my PM9, I am used to putting the front dot over where I want the bullet to hit. Using this same technique with the Glock, all my shots were high about 4" at 10 yds and about 8" at 25 yds. Point of impact was also left with the same amount at the same distances. This is easy enough for me to fix on my own, just drift the rear sight to the right. My question is, do the Trijicon sights normally need a 6 o'clock hold on the target? Also, about how much should I drift the rear sight to move POI 4" to the right at 10 yds? The rear sight is centered in the slide currently. Thanks for your help.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The way I do it is I'll have a hammer and punch with me and then bench rest the pistol and adjust accordingly. You may now have a 6:00 sight picture where the bullet will hit just above the front sight, or maybe you need a lower rear sight, or higher front sight. If still a problem, I'd call Trijicon after you get it sighted in and they may be able to help.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The left is probably you assuming the shop installed them correctly. As for the height, I do believe standard height Trijicons use a 6 o'clock hold but I may be wrong. Is the shop and range at the same place?


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

VAMarine, the range and shop are different locations and I don't think they have a gunsmith on hand at the range to adjust it. I would hope the Glock store installed them correctly, all they do is Glocks and even run a custom shop there.
Denner, I don's see it as a problem if the POI is high, I can adjust my POA with practice, I was just looking to see if anyone else has experienced this to make sure I am not doing things wrong. 
I am not terribly worried for now, I'm still Minute of bad guy at 7 yds, just irks me a little.
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

nukehayes said:


> VAMarine, the range and shop are different locations and I don't think they have a gunsmith on hand at the range to adjust it. I would hope the Glock store installed them correctly, all they do is Glocks and even run a custom shop there.
> Denner, I don's see it as a problem if the POI is high, I can adjust my POA with practice, I was just looking to see if anyone else has experienced this to make sure I am not doing things wrong.
> Thanks for the replies.


No, I don't think you're doing anything wrong, but the only true way to know where your hitting is to carefully bench rest the pistol for groups and adjust accordingly. In the shop, unless they have a bore sighter, your sights may still be off even though they look straight on the pistol..


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I've seen this same problem, but with light-pipe sights.
Do you zero for the center of the illuminated spot, or for the top of the front-sight post (above the spot)?

Sounds as if your sights are zeroed for the top of the front-sight post, not the center of the illuminated spot.
You might need the next-taller front sight, if you want to be zeroed for the spot's center.

As I get older, I tend more and more to shoot low-left due to deteriorating trigger technique. I have now begun to readjust my rear sight, to compensate for this arthritis-based fault.
If you find that you cannot correct your trigger technique, no matter how you try, there is no dishonor in readjusting your sights to compensate.


----------

